# Classical music on Youtube



## amzy789

In my opinion, there is a huge lack of quality classical music on Youtube.
The 'Youtube Symphony Orchestra' helped generate a bit of interest, bu still not enough I don't think.

I recently started posting a few videos of pieces I have recorded (not just classical, but jazz/blues etc as well,) aiming to get my friends more interested in classical music.
But (as I expected) my videos haven't received a lot of views!

So, if you're interested, please take a look at my channel on Youtube! Any comments or criticisms are welcomed!

http://www.youtube.com/TheSilentOrchestra

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## Tapkaara

I think there is plenty of quality classical music on YouTube, actually. Plus you can watch full episodes of ALF.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Thanks*

amzy789

Thanks for sharing. I have watched 100's of hours of video on you tube. I keep many of them on my iPod touch and my 4 year old daughter loves to watch Akiko Suwanai, Hilary Hahn, Nicola Benedetti, Han-Na Chang, Emily Bear and many others.

I love to watch them too, and of course planting this kind of stuff on her iPod at 4 years of age she is really liking classical music. She plays violin and had a rehearsal at the Nursing Home the other day.

I am so hungry for classical I guess I will take what I can get on You Tube. I am amazed that any current young performer has a few videos there.

Here is my 4 year old daughter. BTW, I am 46 and we adopted her.


----------



## Guest

Copyright issues prevent a full range of classical music appearing on YouTube. Warner Music have recently removed the sound from thousands of youtube clips - including many major classical works.


----------



## LuvRavel

If anything, the uploader of classical music videos have done us a great deed!! I think for the first time in history, a huge database of classical music is created that's open to everyone on internet.

I believe youtube has generated a lot of interest in classical music, because without youtube, many people might never have the chance to be exposed to such music, as classical music aren't usually shown on tv......


----------



## handlebar

I have found quite a bit on Youtube. One has to get inventive when searching though. Just typing "classical" or ?? is not enough. Search by composer and the world opens up. Try a rather obscure composer like Hovhaness (well obscure to the world in general,not to us music lovers here) and there are pages of clips.
I like the option of downloading the clips in flv format and converting them to mp4's for my ipod touch. I have hundreds of clips saved and the quality is good.
One i especially like is a documentary on Aaron Copland with interviews. Quite a bit of great material on Youtube that other archives charge for that have been put on DVD's.

So do some searching. You might be surprised.

Jim


----------



## danae

For my work, YouTube is essential, to say the least. I write programme notes for concerts and I use YouTube a lot, especially for works I can't obtain through the library, online databases and the market itself.


----------



## JoeGreen

I disagree, I think there is a phenomenal amount of quality recordings on youtube, some real gems at times if you look hard enough, but there are some gaping holes from time to time.

In fact I use youtube as a testing ground for new composers that perk my interest, such when Im here on the forums and I read about a composer I haven't heard but catches my attention, I tend to immediately go to Youtube and a look for an example of their music.


----------



## Mrs Amys Music

I agree about having to do inventive searches.....it's amazing!


----------



## greatest unknown music

I am new at this forum, but I agree 100%.Youtube can be a great place to discover musicians that are not amazing but yet have not reached popularity. Actually, I joined this forum to share my findings and in hope to find more musicians. Pleeeeeeeeease suggest your findings. I just have so much time and endless videos to go through.
Thanks

one of my findings hope you enjoy 

www.youtube.com/anahitfoundation


----------



## World Violist

I have found so much music on Youtube... it's truly an amazing place for classical music these days.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Record Labels*

It is interesting what you find on YouTube.

I subscribe to record labels for thier videos:
Naxos
EMI
Chandos
Decca
RCA

See the lastest album releases.

I also put them on my itouch. Under developement choose show web inspector and highlight video playback and paste in url to download. Then convert in Quicktime.


----------



## chillowack

Reiner Torheit said:


> Copyright issues prevent a full range of classical music appearing on YouTube. Warner Music have recently removed the sound from thousands of youtube clips - including many major classical works.


Hey, it's Reiner Torheit. I heard that you requested your account here be deactivated.

I have found lots of great classical music on YouTube--invariably, whatever I search for, I find at least one version of it, usually more.

This preponderance of classical music on YouTube is a tremendous boon for my classical music education, and I am thankful to those who have posted it.

By the way Amy, nice flute playing!


----------



## greatest unknown music

World Violist said:


> I have found so much music on Youtube... it's truly an amazing place for classical music these days.


Hi World Violinist can you suggest couple of good ones that you found. Thanks


----------



## Isola

I might have posted these links before but I just can't help to return to this early 90's great performance again and again. Berliner/Abbado/Kissin - Beethoven Choral Fantasy:


----------



## MrTortoise

YouTube has been a huge help to me to discover new music through this forum. There are so many knowledgeable people here who share their experience, so when someone mentions a work or performer or composer I'm not familiar with, it's off to YouTube I go, and almost always I find a video that helps me get my ear around the subject.


----------



## Padawan

MrTortoise said:


> YouTube has been a huge help to me to discover new music through this forum. There are so many knowledgeable people here who share their experience, so when someone mentions a work or performer or composer I'm not familiar with, it's off to YouTube I go, and almost always I find a video that helps me get my ear around the subject.


I couldn't have said it better myself. Although I began my introduction to classical music via YouTube before I joined this forum. Before then, I thought YouTube was a madhouse!


----------



## Lukecash12

I beg to differ. Please take a look at my channel on youtube. I haven't even had to post a single thing, I've just been cataloging everything. Not only that, but under my play lists are the very best performances of each piece (or at least damn near, with a few exceptions).

http://www.youtube.com/user/Lukecash12


----------



## nbharakey

Youtube is great! Sometimes, not the best audio quality.
Here's my channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/nbharakey


----------



## Kopachris

Ugh, I hate listening to music on YouTube. The way the audio is set up on my computer, Firefox sends the audio to the wrong mixer channel, and it ends up with a bunch of crackling. Even without that, YouTube's audio quality is low at best. Kind of the nature of the beast, that--it's unlikely we'll ever be able to stream high-quality audio over the internet. Unfortunately, there are often pieces that I just can't find anywhere else for free (legally), and so I sometimes have to resort to YouTube to listen to them.

Opera is kind of a different story, though, because there's actually useful video to go with it. With most stuff, the video is completely superfluous to me--I don't want to watch the performance, I just want to listen to it--but with opera, I do want to watch the performance.

But of course, that's just me.


----------

